
Dan Bricklin invented the spreadsheet–but don’t hold that against him - dlitz
http://qz.com/578661/dan-bricklin-invented-the-spreadsheet-but-dont-hold-that-against-him/
======
brudgers
Good podcast interview with Scott Hanselman [He's done other things since
Visicalc]: [http://www.hanselminutes.com/379/the-future-and-past-of-
comp...](http://www.hanselminutes.com/379/the-future-and-past-of-computing-
with-dan-bricklin)

